# New Holland BR7060 Problem



## hayman101 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a New Holland BR7060 Round baler brand new last fall. i keep breaking the feed augers on the pickup head. so far we have broke 4.(2 on each side) they just snap on. best i can tell is the hay gets wraped around the auger and then the stuffer fingers grab the end of the hay and suck it in and it snaps the auger off. the new holland dealer has been great about replacing the parts but swear they have not seen this before. i am about ready to go crazy. i have tried slowing way down even let others operate it to make sure its not me. we have an older model from 10 years ago and never broke one. the crop does not seem to make a difference, happend in red clover,and rye. has anyone had this problem? what are we doing wrong.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Beats me, I have a BR740A and try to make my rows 4 to 5' wide so my augers always have hay in them and haven't broke one yet, did the same with my 644 and never broke on of those either.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

That's a new one to me. We run NH's since 94. First a 640 and now a br7060 and have never had anything like that happen. Is something causing the flighting to get roughed up and grab the hay to wrap it around?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

How wide are your windrows or how are you feeding the pickup? If you are baling full pickup width windrows you are probably overloading the augers. The same is true if you are baling smaller windrows and are hugging the outside of the pickup with the windrow, again overloading the augers. Your windrows and your driving should put the edge of the windrow in line with the black and white striped tape on the windguard. The extra width of the pickup is for any hay that lays outside of the windrow. I know it's not a perfect world and what you should do and what you have to do don't always correspond, but continuously feeding heavy windrows under the augers is not recommended.

When you install the augers, do they slide easily in the two bearings or do you need to pry the auger to get it in. Leave the bearings loose and slide the auger shaft in and then tighten the bearings. Check that the auger shaft can be easily moved back and forth in the bearings. The frame may be slightly off causing the shaft to flex when it rotates. These bearings need to be in alignment with the shaft.

There is a stripper angle under the auger. Shim the stripper closer to the auger but not so it hits the auger.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice response mike, I have a br 7060 and never had that happen, probably only about 2000 through it, my windrows are always a bit smaller than the pickup by about a ft or so on each side, on light w/r will weave but on heavy w/r no need, remember the bale is only 4 ft wide. Wish mine had net.....shoulda went for it, probably woulda saved me that much $ on fuel to spin that damn bale around and around, and coulda got outta the field faster....mistake. Good luck


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I run a 7060 and have never seen or heard of that problem. That is really strange. I will ask my NH dealer if he ever heard of that. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mike10 said:


> How wide are your windrows or how are you feeding the pickup? If you are baling full pickup width windrows you are probably overloading the augers. The same is true if you are baling smaller windrows and are hugging the outside of the pickup with the windrow, again overloading the augers.


Mike, I respect your opinion so far on all things New Holland, but I don't think this is the problem. The last 4 or 5 years have been excessively wet here, in 2010 I even made somebody's first cutting in August which is normally a full two months late. I have the extra sweep on my baler as well and was baling rows that were still too wide and had to go back and re rake the field to get it all, never broke an auger. I have _one_ person I custom bale for now, I went to school with her husband and both her older brothers, she NEVER makes the right sized row for round baling. The only way I can avoid barrel shape bales is to hug the windrow clear to the left or right and let the augers work, still haven't broke an auger on either the 644 I ran forever or the BR740A I've had for three years now.

One thing I could see, it all could depend on the rake that was used. The lady I custom bale for still uses a bar rake, I just baled some for her last week, second cutting, real light, tiny little rows, only 13 bales off 28 acres, still had to run between 3-4 MPH slower than I would if I had raked it with my v-wheel rake. If I even tried to run faster a slug would jam the pick up then I'd be out in the +100 heat pulling the windguard out to unplug it. Had all kinds of slugs hidden in the row. Maybe if the OP is using a bar rake as well those little slugs are trying to get pulled under the auger and snapping it.

I'm still of the opinion that bar rakes should be treated like a plow, take a torch, cut em up for scrap, haul the scrap in, collect money, buy beer, never look back.

One other thing, maybe the slip clutch on the pick up was assembled wrong and can't slip, the augers are getting a slug in them and snapping the auger as it can't ratchet the slip clutch.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

mlappin said:


> One other thing, maybe the slip clutch on the pick up was assembled wrong and can't slip, the augers are getting a slug in them and snapping the auger as it can't ratchet the slip clutch.


I did overlook the slip clutch possibility. Your baler and other wide pickup balers up until recently had jaw clutches that if anything would slip too easily. Now with the radial pin clutches we have not had the slip clutch problems we had previously, at least so far.

I agree with you that most times feeding the windrow under the augers causes few problems except when starting the bale or crossing wet windrows with no bale in the baler to help pull the hay in. But there are few causes for this type of failure, overloading either by the windrow size or as you correctly stated the slip clutch not working or misalignment of the bearings and auger shafts causing the hex shaft tol flex until it fails. If they are breaking I would be looking at the bearing alignment first, but cerntailnly check if the slip clutch can slip.


----------



## hayman101 (Jun 11, 2011)

thank you all for the ideas. i make the wind row so that i dont have to use the augers( for fear of breaking another one.) the clutch might be the answer, i will have the mechanic check that out. i will also check the stripper angle. the bearings are aligned good, we can slide the auger out with out moving the bearings.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

If they are snapping off, they are getting in a bind. I don't think the size of the windrow has anything to do with it. I can bale any size windrow without a problem.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would call New Holland directly and tell them what you have experienced and that your dealer has been unable to remedy the situation....My guess is that they will respond right away.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Where on the auger is the break happening?


----------



## hayman101 (Jun 11, 2011)

The are breaking off right at the bearing, where the auger ends.


----------

